# TV-Redakteur sucht Geschädigte für TV-Bericht, bei ProSieben



## Anonymous (26 August 2005)

*Kurzbeschreibung:*Im Internet werben sie mit 50.000 Singles, alle sollen auf Partnersuche und online sein. Die Anmeldung ist kostenlos. Auch im Fernsehen, bei *Musiksendern* werben sie mit *SMS-Chats*, mit blinkenden Flirtangeboten. „Da muss doch auch ein Partner für mich dabei sein“, dieser Meinung sind viele Singles, die sich anmelden. Die Zielgruppe - vor allem Jugendliche! Auf der Internetseite, bzw. auf dem TV-Bildschirm  können sie sich einen Partner ihrer Wahl suchen (Fotos sind auch dabei!) und sofort losflirten, per SMS. Am Ende sind sie, bzw. deren Eltern  oft mehrere hundert Euro los. Und das, ohne jemals ein einziges Date gehabt zu haben.
Was steckt dahinter? Eine SMS-Animateurin packt aus. Sie zeigt das miese Geschäft mit den einsamen Herzen! 
*Kernthese:*
Partnersuche per SMS – Chat ist Betrug! Das Geschäft mit den einsamen Herzen ist die reinste Abzocke!  

Hierfür benötige ich noch *Geschädigte*, es ist selbstverständlich meine Pflicht, Anonymität zu gewährleisten. Es wäre wirklich wunderbar, wenn Sie mir helfen könnten, oder jemanden wüssten, der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Sie können mich sehr gerne anrufen, ich rufe Sie dann auch gleich zurück, der Kosten wegen.
Ich möchte mich schon jetzt für Ihre Bemühungen bedanken, viele Grüße aus München Christian Stracke
_
Christian P. Stracke
TV-Redakteur 
T: +49 - 89 - 995 29 86 - 17
F: +49 - 89 - 995 29 86 - 23
[email protected] 
DieAntwort GmbH
Bahnhofstr. 9b
85774 Unterföhring

_


----------



## sascha (26 August 2005)

Anfrage ist mit den Forenbetreibern abgesprochen.

Sascha
Admin


----------

